# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Срочная помощь клубному работнику >  Как загрузить фото на форум.

## Алла и Александр

Если картинка находится на вашем компьютере,то пользуемся программой http://www.radikal.ru/

ВОТ ЭТО ПРОГРАММА:ЖМЁМ В НЕЙ НА СЛОВО ОБЗОР


А если картинка в интернете то URL адрес копируем и вставляем рядом в графе за обзором видно надпись URL

*Потом откроется папка с рисунками на нашем компе и из картинок выбираем картинку нужную нам*


*ЖМЁМ ЗАГРУЗИТЬ и вот результат)*
ССЫЛКА ПОД НОМЕРОМ (2) КОПИРУЕТСЯ И ВСТАВЛЯЕТСЯ НА ФОРУМЕ И ВСЁ МОЖНО ОТПРАВИТЬ

Ссылка под номером (3) копируется и вставляется в сообщение - получается превью (маленькая картинка) при нажатии на которую мы увидим  большую картинку.

[IMG]http://*********org/154278m.jpg[/IMG]

Советую всем пользоваться 2 или 3 ссылкой, чтобы не загружать страницу большими картинками, а иногда просто огромными. Если мы все будем вставлять, допустим, превью со ссылкой - значит наши страницы станут быстрее загружаться и за поля форума выходить не будут.

Лично я всегда пользуюсь севером для хранения фотографий  http://*********ru/
Там все намного проще - загрузил фото, скопировал вторую ссылку, вставил ссылку в сообщение - и все. Радуемся сами и радуем остальных нашим фотографиям на форуме  Примерно так.

[IMG]http://*********org/155303m.jpg[/IMG]

ВСЕМ УДАЧИ!

----------

лариса львовна (12.11.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 А если умеешь загружать, а скорость не позволяет - технические проблемы с интернетом... Что тогда делать...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Ален, тогда ждать хорошего инета!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 Твои слова, да в ростовские уши!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Щас вдуну им все что я о них думаю.:mad:Может услышат? Как думаешь? Так никаких улучшений и нет?

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 Дуй сильнее. А то у нас метель!!! ВСЁ замело снегом...

----------


## РЭДА

> А если умеешь загружать, а скорость не позволяет - технические проблемы с интернетом... Что тогда делать...


Тогда любым фоторедактором уменьшаем "вес" фотографии (я имею ввиду уменьшаем количество пикселей), и оп-па вместо 2-5 Мб получаем 100-200 кб, а это даже при GPRSе загрузится максимум за 1 мин.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1031828m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## наташа гергалова

Алла и Александр, спасибо большое!  :flower:     С вашей помощью я впервые загрузила фото, для полного "чайника" это уже подвиг, сама собой горжусь!  :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Я не по фото,я про документы хочу спросить. Не умею вставлять так, чтобы потом получить ссылку. Подскажи как:rolleyes:

----------


## rj95iko64

> Я не по фото,я про документы хочу спросить. Не умею вставлять так, чтобы потом получить ссылку. Подскажи как


Марина, попробуй через "файлы" в mail.ru загружать. Как это сделать - я в "скорой помощи" уже говорил, в посте № 39...

А если нужно, чтобы файлы подольше сохранялись на форуме - нужно на любой файлообменник залить, например, LetItBit...

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

а мне постоянно пишет: не удалась загрузка файла. вес до 24 кб. подскажите, что делать, пожалуйста, в личку

----------


## Лев

*ЛюдмилаИвановна*,
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=10 - прочти здесь...

----------


## Людмила 77

Зачем так все усложнили?Ведь было все так легко и просто!

----------


## неваляшка

Здравствуйте. Это моя пробная загрузка фото. Если что не судите строго. Я и сама боюсь. С/у Неваляшка.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2163930m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## неваляшка

Ура! Получилось. А вот ещё несколько фото с наших мероприятий.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2185436m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2212063m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2193631m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2162911m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2193619m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2226386m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Леди N



----------


## olegius

класные фотки!)

----------


## MakaRock

http://*********net/         - пройдите по этой ссылке и загрузите фото на форум

----------


## любимовка

[IMG]http://*********org/2989655m.jpg[/IMG] учусь отправлять фото на форум.уж очень хочется делиться с вами нашими успехами

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за фото и ссылку для загрузки!!!

----------

